# How do I find threads that I started ??



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2015)

e.g. I started one asking for advice on best saddlebags/which saddlebag etc. I got good response. I am now set to order one but cannot find the thread.
So...................
a) Is there any way of tracing threads that I start?
b) In future.........is there any way of "saving" such threads for future use ?


----------



## ianrauk (3 Mar 2015)

Is it *THIS* one

Click on your own avatar.
Click profile
Click postings
scroll down
click - find all threads by Dave7


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2015)

numbnuts said:


> On the right hand side at the top is your user name click on that and go to Your Content





ianrauk said:


> Is it *THIS* one
> 
> Click on your own avatar.
> Click profile
> ...



Thank you so much...........really appreciated


----------

